# Horror movie party was great! 2013



## choilap (Sep 29, 2013)

Had a fun party.... had a horror movie quiz, bob for alcohol bottles, vodka jello worms,dirty minds game quiz, throw sticky eye ball into zombie mouth, horror movie poster trivia, and whats that smell game. Along with a lot of gross food. intestines, puck dip, toilet cookies... yum


----------



## ghostluva (Jun 14, 2009)

Bob for nips?? Epic-ly awesome!!! Have to steal that one!!!!


----------

